# Vermeer BC 1000 xl Price???



## Canyonbc

Looking to get a BC 1000 xl, Vermeer....

Seems to be a great machine, any one know anything more about it..?

I called the close Vermeer Shop to me, and over the phone he quoted 

$ 29,555.000 
Does this seem high to anyone? or a decent price???


----------



## talcott

hello

i do clearance tree cutting for a rural electric here in south dakota and my employer bought a 1000 about 2 years ago.

i really like the chipper and it has about 300 hours on it right now without any problems. i was talking to the mananger just today and he said that it had cost 20 some thousand.

it will take some big wood (i think it is rated for 6") but we do not put anyting big into it. we just cut all of the big stuff up.

i think it is a great machine. i make sure that all the right maintenance gets done on it. just like my sweede saws.

talcott


----------



## Canyonbc

*Awesome*

Awesome...

ya it seems like a great machine and i think your just person i needed to here from...we mainly do brush...and any wood that can be fire...we save for some of the guys

so sweet deal..

according to vermeer website...its a 12 inch chipper..
but who cares as long as it runs well

Gotta keep your tools running great...Stihl all the way


----------



## dshackle3

I have owned one for 3 years. It is a good little chipper. We only put 10 inch material in it. Only problem i have had were broken bolts here & there.


----------



## treesquirrel

*BC 1000 is fantastic machine.*

That is the going price unless you are a BIG company with negotiating power for multiple units.

I love mine.

It will chip some pretty hefty stuff as long as you properly adjust the infeed rate. I've locked mine up on a log once due to having the fedd roller set too fast for a log of 10-12 inches. The auto feed did work just not fast enough for that size log.

I think it is one of the best chippers for the money available today.


----------



## CompleteLori

I have a nice little DC 50 - Cone Head forsale for $ 27,000 - it retails for over $ 34,000.00


----------



## neighborstree

that conehead will still be hittin the steets every day in 15 years and the vermeer will have beenn already scrapped for scrap metal. i should say scrap plactic. there total junk. 

i had a vemeer sales rep pull me over like a nut the other day and try to sel me the bc1500 he had on the back of the truck. . i must admit i looked it over. just curious what 2007 would bring for a company with such a terrable reputation. it looked like a total piece of junk. it actuly looked like a old truck frame and axel with a chipper monuted on top. the feed table sat damn near chest high. immagine lifting brush that high all day. i know i would be beat by noon


----------



## treesquirrel

neighborstree said:


> that conehead will still be hittin the steets every day in 15 years and the vermeer will have beenn already scrapped for scrap metal. i should say scrap plactic. there total junk.
> 
> i had a vemeer sales rep pull me over like a nut the other day and try to sel me the bc1500 he had on the back of the truck. . i must admit i looked it over. just curious what 2007 would bring for a company with such a terrable reputation. it looked like a total piece of junk. it actuly looked like a old truck frame and axel with a chipper monuted on top. the feed table sat damn near chest high. immagine lifting brush that high all day. i know i would be beat by noon



Well I can't speak for yourpersonal experience with Vermeer products or their suitability for you but mine is a gem and I have not had a single problem lifting brush high enough for it. My feed table on level ground with the tongue properly set up on the hitch is right about waist high.

I can't say enough good things about the product.

Just curious, do you or have you owned or operated Vermeer chippers? On what do you base such obvious disdain for thier equipment?


----------



## neighborstree

the only chipper i pesonally would buy made by vermeer would be a older bc1800. 96 to 99. bofore all the safty features overcame the brute of a real machine.


----------



## clearance

I have used the BC1000, its a hell of a lot nicer than the old Asplundh chippers. But you have to look after it carefully, and there is more stuff to go wrong. It needs a caring operator, not some cull, or it will die.


----------



## neighborstree

i never once compaired anything agenst a old asplundh chipper, but they will still outlive any vermeer machine. theres asplundh chippers from the 70's still runnin around in daily operations in pa. asplundh headquarters are about 5 mins from me. no safety features at all. dangerious as hell. but will run for ever, olol


----------



## clearance

neighborstree said:


> i never once compaired anything agenst a old asplundh chipper, but they will still outlive any vermeer machine. theres asplundh chippers from the 70's still runnin around in daily operations in pa. asplundh headquarters are about 5 mins from me. no safety features at all. dangerious as hell. but will run for ever, olol



They are not dangerous, if you use it properly and stand to one side that is. They are dependable beyond belief, yes, from the early '70s, still chipping.


----------



## IATreeguy

*> Vermeer BC 1000 xl Price???*

My BC1000XL is nearly four years old with only 660 hours. This is an excellent machine for a smaller operation and can be towed with a HD 3/4 ton truck. My brother and I treat all of our equipment with care and respect. Our livelihood depends on our equipment performing flawlessly and consistently.

The only drawback with the BC1000XL has been vibration. The first set of bearing went in at 100 hours along with a factory re-balance of the drum. The second set of bearings went in at 300 hours. The vibration continues tearing up the machine with cracks appearing here and there. The machine is currently at the dealer waiting for Vermeer Manufacturing to analyze the situation and respond. 

Question to the forum: What is your experience with the vibration issue?

Support and service quality from my dealer, Vermeer Sales and Service, has been excellent.


----------



## treeclimbermike

I paid $31000.00 CDN five years ago. I still have my chipper and it still runs like a dream. I have recently bought the BC1400 and have had success with it as well, but for a medium sized chipper it is the best. Not taking anything away from other brands, but I have had a great experience with the 1000. Maintenance is always the key. I'd have no problem buying another one for smaller applications.


----------



## IATreeguy

*Vermeer BC1000XL price?*

This is an update to my previous post. Vermeer Manufacturing stepped up to the plate and did what had to be done. A new center section was installed in the machine that houses the feed roller and cutter drum. The cutter drum was rebalanced at the factory. The machine seems to run quieter and vibrate less. I will have a better idea in a few years but my initial impression is that the machine is running smoother than when I took delivery of the machine when new.

Note to those of you who are feeding large material to your BC1000XL pre-Sensifeed equipped machines. This model is equipped with a set of four dip switches that control the engine rpm drop under load. The factory default setting is somewhere in the middle of the adjustable range. If the dip switches are all turned off then the engine rpm drop is less before the feed roller stops. Less stress on the machine and virtually eliminating plugging means less stress on me. Check with your local Vermeer dealer service department.


----------



## D TOY

*A NEW(almost) bc100xl*

If you are looking for a bc1000xl I'm looking to sell mine. I bought it because me and a friend were going to go in on a joint venture. I was to buy the machine and he would provide the "sweat equity" on a job that would almost pay for the machine itself. After that, we would be partners, 50-50. Needless to say he lost interest and I got stuck with the machine. I have no interest in using the chipper or keeping it. 
The chipper is beautiful! It is practically brand new with 14 hours on the hobbs. (Most of that is starting it up to show friends what it sounds like). It doesn't have any scratches or dents in it except for a minor crack in the shell over the engine compartment. If you are interested, I will send pictures. No reasonable offer will be refused. My e-mail is [email protected] and my number is 602-332-9671. Look forward to speaking with you. Dennis


----------



## Jdonkus

Canyonbc said:


> Looking to get a BC 1000 xl, Vermeer....
> 
> Seems to be a great machine, any one know anything more about it..?
> 
> I called the close Vermeer Shop to me, and over the phone he quoted
> 
> $ 29,555.000
> Does this seem high to anyone? or a decent price???



the Vermeer BC1000 is a great chipper for the size and HP. It chews up the large stuff without any problems and works great with evergreens. As far as the price is concerned, everything is negotiable, including the list price on a BC1000. Dealer offered me a new one for $25K but then I own other Vermeer products.


----------



## mckeetree

Vermeer salesman priced one to us for $27,250.00 . We were not looking for one, salesman stopped by our job.


----------



## D TOY

*tyvm*

tyvm for the info. D


----------



## outdoor images

IATreeguy said:


> My BC1000XL is nearly four years old with
> i have used the 100xl and it is agreat machine dose the job four months agao i bought vermeer 1800xl man thats the shi--- it is awsome 6cyl john deere 19in log only thing thats not so great is thw weight its over 10,000 lb we tow it with an excurcion or mt f250 without much problem thanks to the electric brakes


----------



## outdoor images

outdoor images said:


> IATreeguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My BC1000XL is nearly four years old with
> i have used the 100xl and it is agreat machine dose the job four months agao i bought vermeer 1800xl man thats the shi--- it is awsome 6cyl john deere 19in log only thing thats not so great is thw weight its over 10,000 lb we tow it with an excurcion or mt f250 without much problem thanks to the electric brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 1000xl around 25,000 and the 1800 $48,000:rockn: :rockn:
Click to expand...


----------

